# Mr.Bean macht Ferien



## rise (13 März 2007)

Originaltitel: Mr. Bean's Holiday
Kinostart Deutschland: 29.03.2007
Komödie
Großbritannien 2007

Kino-Trailer
http://www.trailerseite.de/archiv/trailer-2007/mr-bean-macht-ferien.html

Der Trailer verspricht viel wie ich finde....wer Mr.Bean mag so wie ich^^ kommt auf jeden Fall auf seine Kosten.Rowan Atkinson stellt wie gewohnt sein grosses komödiantisches Können unter beweis...:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (13 März 2007)

Ich habe im TV einige aufnahmen der Dreharbeiten gesehen und glaube schon das es ein toller Film wird… 

Danke für die Info


----------



## Muli (14 März 2007)

Also ich glaube auch, dass dieser Film wirklich gut sein wird. Zumindest wird er sich für die Rowan Atkinson Fangemeinde sicher lohnen.

Danke dir für den klasse Trailer


----------



## icks-Tina (27 März 2007)

den schau ich mir nächste Woche an...ist bestimmt n Kracher....


----------



## mark lutz (28 März 2007)

der ist man richtig toll geworden


----------



## AMUN (31 März 2007)

Oh… man bin ich humorlos und ich dachte das ich den humorlosesten Menschen schon kennen würde  

Fakt ist das ich eben Mr. Bean gesehen habe und schwer enttäuscht bin… hatte mir mehr von dem Film erhofft. Nun ja wenigstens hat sich meine Begleitung amüsiert…

Aber schaut selbst und gebt mal eure Meinung hier ab


----------



## icks-Tina (1 Apr. 2007)

stimmt...ich habe mich "kringelig" gelacht...... Super Film..... Mr.Bean eben...


----------



## DJ_dorffame (17 Juni 2007)

Max Baldry ist in der Rolle des Stepan zwar nur halb so süß und charmant wie real, aber wayne. Atkinson ist schon irgendwie kirre... "Qui. Non. Gracias."  
Ich habe durch den Film auch meine Meinung zu Frankreich ein kleines wenig geändert. Vorallem die Landschaftsaufnahmen sind vielversprechend. Ein Urlaub abseits von Küste oder Stadt würde mich sehr reizen. 

So viel Genialität... im Restaurant, das thetralische Gesangs- und Tanzvergnügen auf dem Marktplatz, die "Bean & Sabine"-Story, die musikalische Untermalung bei seiner Tour de France und überhaupt der rote Faden, der sich gerade noch so gut erkennen lässt... der Film spitzt sich immer weiter zu und DER KNÜLLER findet am Ende in Cannes statt.. das ganze Arrangement ist zum Brüllen. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikita (22 Feb. 2008)

sehr lustiger film


----------



## Katzun (22 Feb. 2008)

den trailer finde ich schon richtig lustig, werd mir den film mal anschauen


----------

